# Pooka fox posing this afternoon..



## Disgruntled (Dec 5, 2010)

Well, not really posing, he is SO hard to photograph! We are going to expand his enclosure this spring to double the size (nearly) and I have bought a little moulded pond which I hope to put in this weekend. I have bought a load of big rocks to go around it and keep the bark chippings out..


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

he is a nice looking fox :no1: lovely coat and looks in top shape too. is he friendly? and just wondering why has it got a collar? does it go out for walks or.......


----------



## Disgruntled (Dec 5, 2010)

Yes, we have a 7 meter extendable and he goes out about twice a week, he wears his collar all the time in case he gets out or gets lost. He is feeling very well at the moment!


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Such a handsome boy :flrt:


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

Disgruntled said:


> Yes, we have a 7 meter extendable and he goes out about twice a week, he wears his collar all the time in case he gets out or gets lost. He is feeling very well at the moment!


i thought that would be the reason it had the collar, collar is good but maybe have it chipped aswell in case, if you have not already. I unlikely to get a fox but I do sure like your ones colour, the wild ones round here wouldn't be to happy if i had a fox as they are always around my house/garden (animal scents i guess makes them check it out)


----------



## Disgruntled (Dec 5, 2010)

We have wild ones too, I forgot to shut the ducks in a couple of weeks back and next morning there were two less ducks...:gasp: my fault though.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

always tempted to ask if i can come round and see him, he is stunning, and your close!


----------



## Disgruntled (Dec 5, 2010)

freekygeeky said:


> always tempted to ask if i can come round and see him, he is stunning, and your close!


You are welcome to come and meet him if you wish


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

He is beautiful!! :flrt:


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

Disgruntled said:


> We have wild ones too, I forgot to shut the ducks in a couple of weeks back and next morning there were two less ducks...:gasp: my fault though.


bet that p:censor:d you off. since i see a fox on my shed roof looking down at my raccoon dogs, i have since seen them 5 times. luckly for me other than that one time raccoon dogs are put away before dark. thought if you had a male fox and the wild ones smell it might keep them away, but i guess not :lol2:


----------



## zoe171 (Dec 28, 2009)

He is gorgeous :flrt: i love the white on the end of his tail


----------



## liam.b (Sep 2, 2006)

He's looking really good, nice coat!


----------

